# Big contract for AAO.v (augusta)



## David64_ (Jun 9, 2017)

A close friend of me told about that, so I wanted to share the info with you guys.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

This penny stock has been dead money for the last 11 years. Why would anyone invest in this? Market cap is $7 million. Barely $20,000 worth of it trades in a day.

Looks like a worthless penny stock to me. What did your close friend say, exactly?


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Total revenue of $879,000 for first quarter? Loss of $77,000. I know nothing about the company. Who knows, in time it may grow? Maybe just of interest to penny stock day traders who are prepared to trade on rumours/pumps.


----------

